# emerge ignora USE

## acidcrash

Salve a tutti.

Ho da poco installato Gentoo Linux 1.4.2.8 e devo dire che non ho avuto grossi problemi, anche grazie alla mia esperienza su Slackware e OpenBSD. Tuttavia ho qualche perplessità sul sistema emerge; quando cerco di installare alcuni pacchetti [per esempio mod_php e nmap] la variabile USE è come se venisse ignorata. Es:

zyon portage # cat /etc/gentoo-release

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.2.8

zyon portage # USE="-X" emerge --pretend nmap

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [1.3.1-r3]

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10

[ebuild  N   ] net-analyzer/nmap-3.20

zyon portage #

Come potete vedere, sebbene abbia settato la variabile USE a "-X" e sebbene la suddetta variabile sia ugualmente settata anche in make.conf per non utilizzare X, un --pretend mi richiede anche l'installazione del server X e di altri componenti a me inutili.

Lo stesso effetto lo ottengo per php_mod o altre cosette che cerco di installare.

zyon portage # cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

USE="-X ssl tcpd pam"

questo è parte del mio make.conf

Se avete qualche idea in merito, vi prego di rispondermi.

Saluti

AcidCrash   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Al momento non ho sotto mano una macchina Gentoo, ma puoi usare l'opzione -v per vedere quali flag vengono applicate:

```
# emerge -vp [pacchetto]
```

Occhio che le USE disabilitano solo supporto opzionale, se per qualche ragione all'interno dell'ebuild X è settato come dipendenza non opzionale, viene installato USE o no.

Se X viene effettivamente installato come dipendenza necessaria (non controllata dalle USE) e ritieni non sia giusto, puoi riportare la cosa in [url=https://bugs.gentoo.org]bugzilla[/code].

----------

## acidcrash

beh mi sembra un po' strano che nmap richieda per forza X, dato che è nato come tool da linea di comando e il frontend grafico esiste da molto poco e pure in maniera instabile. Cmq sbirciando dentro *.ebuild in net-analyzers/nmap ho visto che è settata la flag IUSE="gtk gnome". 

Questo è l'output di 

USE="-X" emerge -vp net analyzer/nmap

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [1.3.1-r3] -doc

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2  -sse +nls +mmx +truetype +3dnow -3dfx

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls

[ebuild  N   ] net-analyzer/nmap-3.20  +-X

Saluti 

AcidCrash

----------

## Dani Tsevech

USE="-X -gnome -gtk" emerge nmap

Prova così e dimmi

----------

## acidcrash

Che scemo! :>

Non avevo pensato che ovviamente gnome "pretende" X e gtk  :Razz: 

Ora funziona benissimo, grazie dell'aiuto! Mi devo ancora abituare un attimo all'elasticità di questo pkt manager :)Peccato che ho già installato mod_php con un sacco di skifezze che non mi servivano... non c'e' un modo per disinstallare tutto quello che è stato installato con un pacchetto?

AcidCrash

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ho Gentoo da non più di 5 giorni, logicamente non so usare ancora bene il suo gestore di pacchetti... Credo sia

emerge unmerge pacchetto

In ogni caso man emerge

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> USE="-X -gnome -gtk" emerge nmap
> 
> Prova così e dimmi

 

Oops... non avevo notato la dipendenza gtk...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque se usi l'opzione -v dovresti poter vedere tutte le flag che influiscono sul pacchetto e scartare quelle che non ti convincono. Se quando pretendi un pacchetto vedi che vuole installare cose strane un controllo con -v protrebbe essere fruttuoso.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Di norma uso -pvd  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Di norma uso -pvd 

 

Pure -d?  :Smile: 

----------

